# luku / numero



## Gavril

Which would be better in these sentences?


_*e-*vakio (= 2.7182 ...) on hyvin tärkeä luku / numero matematiikkaan.

Näin aukiossa suuren luvun / numeron mielenosoittajia.

Eri numeroja (esim. "VIII", "8", "1000") on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään kahdeksan-lukua.

Minun laskimeni näyttää enintään kahdeksan lukua / numeroa desimaalipilkun jälkeen.

En saa mitään selvää siitä, joka on kirjoitettu tussitauluun -- en edes näe lukuja, vaan kummallisen näköisiä numeroja.


_Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

Matemaatikkonäkökulmasta ero numeron ja luvun välillä on selvä: numero on aina yksittäinen numero (0-9) ja luku on numeroista koostuva kokonaisuus (esim. 296, 4997287234). Luku koostuu numeroista (tai kirjaimista, jos sen kirjoittaa sanaksi).



Gavril said:


> Which would be better in these sentences?
> 
> 
> _*e-*vakio (= 2.7182 ...) on hyvin tärkeä luku / numero matematiikkaan _matematiikassa_. _Näistä vaihtoehdoista ennemmin luku, mutta paras termi olisi kuitenkin _vakio_. Myöskään e-vakiosta ei juurikaan puhuta, vaan puhutaan "Neperin luvusta, joka on tärkeä vakio matematiikassa".
> _
> Näin aukiossa -lla suuren luvun / numeron mielenosoittajia. _Käyttäisin itse vain sanaa_ määrä. __
> 
> Eri numeroja (esim. "VIII", "8", "1000") on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään kahdeksan-lukua. _Esittäisin asian jotenkin toisin. Esim. Eri merkintätapoja on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään numeroa kahdeksan.
> _
> Minun laskimeni näyttää enintään kahdeksan lukua / numeroa desimaalipilkun jälkeen.
> 
> En saa mitään selvää siitä, joka on kirjoitettu tussitauluun -- en edes näe lukuja, vaan kummallisen näköisiä numeroja. _En ole varma, mitä tarkoitat tällä lauseella._
> 
> 
> _Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

_



			Eri numeroja (esim. "VIII", "8", "1000") on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään kahdeksan-lukua. 

Click to expand...

_


> Esittäisin asian jotenkin toisin. Esim. Eri merkintätapoja on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään numeroa kahdeksan.


_

_Ymmärtääkseni luku on (esineiden) lukumäärä tai lukumäärän abstrakti käsite, kun taas numero on merkki (kirjain, viittoma jne.) jota käytetään esittämään lukua. Jos katsot esim. suomenkielisen Wikipedian "Kahdeksan"-artikkelia, sanotaan kahdeksan olevan "luonnollinen luku" eikä numero. Oletko eri mieltä asiasta?_

_


> _En saa mitään selvää siitä, joka on kirjoitettu __tussitauluun -- en edes näe __lukuja, vaan kummallisen näköisiä numeroja. _En ole varma, mitä tarkoitat tällä lauseella.


_

_= "Tussitaulussa näen vain merkkejä (= numeroja) joiden merkitystä (= lukuja) en lainkaan ymmärrä."


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> _Y_mmärtääkseni luku on (esineiden) lukumäärä tai lukumäärän abstrakti käsite, kun taas numero on merkki (kirjain, viittoma jne.) jota käytetään esittämään lukua. Jos katsot esim. suomenkielisen Wikipedian "Kahdeksan"-artikkelia, sanotaan kahdeksan olevan "luonnollinen luku" eikä numero. Oletko eri mieltä asiasta?


_

_Totta. Myös numerot 0-9 ovat lukuja, jos ne ilmaisevat jonkin asian lukumäärää, eli kaikki numerot ovat lukuja, mutta kaikki luvut eivät ole numeroita. Luonnollisia numeroita voisivat olla 1-9, mutta tällaista ilmausta ei käytetä, vaan puhutaan luonnollisista luvuista.

Normaalissa kielenkäytössä termejä luku ja numero usein käytetään ristiin. Oma käytäntöni kenties perustuu enemmän matematiikkaan kuin kielitieteeseen.
_



			Eri numeroja (esim. "VIII", "8", "1000") on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään kahdeksan-lukua.

Click to expand...

_

Useimmille sanasta numero tulee mieleen vain meidän normaalisti käyttämämme kymmenkantainen arabinumerojärjestelmän muunnelma ja ensimmäinen mielikuva on, että numeron 8 sijaan olisi käytetty esimerkiksi numeroa 7 tai 9. Siksi ilmaisisin koko lauseen väärinkäsitysten ehkäisemiseksi toisin. Ehkäpä ensimmäisen sanan numero voisi korvata numeraalilla? Tässä kohtaa tosin en ole varma, onko kyseessä vain englantiin tottuneen oman korvani väännös, sillä englanniksi kyseisessä yhteydessä käytettäisi sanaa _numeral_, eikös?




> = "Tussitaulussa näen vain merkkejä (= numeroja) joiden merkitystä (= lukuja) en lainkaan ymmärrä."



Tässä tapauksessa sanoisin vain, etten saa selvää taululle kirjoitetuista numeroista.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> [/COLOR][/I]Totta. Myös numerot 0-9 ovat lukuja, jos ne ilmaisevat jonkin asian lukumäärää, eli kaikki numerot ovat lukuja, mutta kaikki luvut eivät ole numeroita.


 
Tähänastisen ymmärrykseni mukaan joka lukua voi ilmaista numero(i)lla, mutta matematiikan käytössä numero (merkki) ja luku (merkin ilmaisema käsite) eivät koskaan ole sama asia. Siis jos luen,
_
Eri merkintätapoja on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään numeroa kahdeksan_, 

ymmärrän sen tarkoittavan, "Eri merkintätapoja on kautta aikain käytetty esittämään merkintätapaa kahdeksan" -- mutta, kahdeksan ei ole varsinaisesti merkintätapa vaan luku, eikö niin?



> Useimmille sanasta numero tulee mieleen vain meidän normaalisti käyttämämme kymmenpohjainen arabinumerojärjestelmän muunnelma ja ensimmäinen mielikuva on, että numeron 8 sijaan olisi käytetty esimerkiksi numeroa 7 tai 9. Siksi ilmaisisin koko lauseen väärinkäsitysten ehkäisemiseksi toisin. Ehkäpä ensimmäisen sanan numero voisi korvata numeraalilla? Tässä kohtaa tosin en ole varma, onko kyseessä vain englantiin tottuneen oman korvani väännös, sillä englanniksi kyseisessä yhteydessä käytettäisi sanaa _numeral_, eikös?



Sana _numeral _kyllä sopii tähän yhteyteen. Englannissa ei tedhä eroa _luvun _ja _numeron _välillä suomen tavalla -- joissakin yhteyksissä _numeroa_ voidaan kääntää sanalla _numeral, _joissakin yhteyksissä sanalla _digit _(_My calculator shows eight digits after the decimal point_ = "Laskin näyttää kahdeksan numeroa desimaalipilkun jälkeen").


----------



## kirahvi

Itse luin puheenaiheena olevan lauseen enemmän siten, että on konkreettinen numero 8, jonka voi myös ilmaista toisin toisissa järjestelmissä. Latinalaisen kirjaimiston N on kyrilisessä kirjaimistossa H. Myös näistä kirjaimista puhuttaessa voisi käyttää termejä foneemi/äänne ja kyseistä äännettä edustava grafeemi/kirjain, tai voi ainoastaan verrata kirjaimia. Ero on minun mielestäni tällöin vain näkökulmassa.

Lauseessa _Eri merkintätapoja jne_ voisi toki käyttää myös sanaa luku, jolloin kyseessä olisi aakkosesimerkkiini rinnastettuna äänteestä puhuminen. Tavallisessa kielenkäytössä luvulla ja numerolla ei ole kovinkaan suurta eroa. Uskoisin, ettei suurin osa ihmisistä koe keskeistä eroa niiden sanojen merkitysten välillä, mutta joissain yhteyksissä toinen tuntuu toista luonnollisemmalta ilmaisulta.

Syy, jonka takia korjasin alkuperäistä lausettasi oli kuitenkin se, että sanojen luku ja numero käyttäminen tässä yhteydessä tuottaa minun mielestäni epäselvän lauseen. Monissa yhteyksissä sanat luku ja numero ovat lähes synonyymiset. Siksi muotoilisin asian jotenkin toisin.


----------



## Gavril

Lukiessani vastaustasi näin muutaman (minulle) tuntemattoman rakenteen:



kirahvi said:


> Itse luin puheenaiheena olevan lauseen enemmän siten, että


 
lauseen enemmän = enemmän kuin lause?

siten, että = sitä, että?


----------



## kirahvi

siten = sillä tavalla
siten, että = so that.
enemmän siten, että = rather so that.

"I read the sentence rather so that there is..."

Suomeni ei tosin aina taida olla aivan mallikelpoista, vaan mukaan tulee paljon puhekielisyyksiä ja suorastaan epäkielisyyksiäkin. Pahoittelen.


----------

